# 2011 Sundance FX17 with Yamaha T60



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

I've got a 2011 Sundance FX 17 with a 4 stroke Yamaha T60 high thrust motor, when I bought the boat it had a 3 blade aluminum pretty beat prop on it, the only thing I see stamped on it is 16-x. Now forgive as Im slight ignorant when it comes to props. Right now I'm running about 33.8 mph at 5800 rpm give or take a few. Im currently in the process of installing a Micro Jacker jack plate and the sales guy said I should look at switching to a 4 blade stainless prop, figured Id ask here first and see if anyone else is running this motor and what set up they are using before shelling out the cash for a stainless 4 blade. I plan on having my alum prop reworked and keeping it as a spare in the boat as Im always running in the marsh and always find oyster beds etc.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

bwinkert said:


> I've got a 2011 Sundance FX 17 with a 4 stroke Yamaha T60 high thrust motor, when I bought the boat it had a 3 blade aluminum pretty beat prop on it, the only thing I see stamped on it is 16-x. Now forgive as Im slight ignorant when it comes to props. Right now I'm running about 33.8 mph at 5800 rpm give or take a few. Im currently in the process of installing a Micro Jacker jack plate and the sales guy said I should look at switching to a 4 blade stainless prop, figured Id ask here first and see if anyone else is running this motor and what set up they are using before shelling out the cash for a stainless 4 blade. I plan on having my alum prop reworked and keeping it as a spare in the boat as Im always running in the marsh and always find oyster beds etc.


Stainless will be more durable and 4 blade will bite better and reduce blowing out when the motor is jacked up high.


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

pt448 said:


> Stainless will be more durable and 4 blade will bite better and reduce blowing out when the motor is jacked up high.


Thanks for the info!


----------

